# Any group rides on Cape Cod?



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, I will be visiting for about 10 days in early July and will rent a bike. I have a race back home later in July and so a couple fast group rides would be great for my program. Anyone know of any such rides? I could also get a mtn bike if there's any fast rides in Nickerson, but I am really hoping for some time on the road bike too. I'll be based in Orleans but don't mind riding a ways to/from a start point. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Check out Cape Cod Cycling Club


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

bmach said:


> Check out Cape Cod Cycling Club


They have group rides every Thursday evening, according to their website. They meet at a beach parking lot in Hyannis.That's a pretty healthy ride from Orleans, though.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

mpre53 said:


> They have group rides every Thursday evening, according to their website. They meet at a beach parking lot in Hyannis.That's a pretty healthy ride from Orleans, though.


Thanks - I mapped it and it looks to be about 20 or so miles each way - which isn't so much of a concern but I don't know if there'll be enough daylight for the ride back after. It says on the site the ride is 6 - 7:30 which should leave me enough light to get back I think. 

Anyways, thanks both for the info and links. Looking forward to oyster rolls!


----------



## eo1bart (May 13, 2008)

I'm a member of the Cape Cod Cycling club. In addition to the Thursday night ride, we also do a group ride on Sundays at 8:00am from the Dennis Senior Center (50-60 miles). We pass through Orleans at 9:00am and pick up some more riders at the Chocolate Sparrow coffee shop. That might work well for you. Check out our Facebook page for more info the week before you arrive.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Kristatos said:


> Thanks - I mapped it and it looks to be about 20 or so miles each way - which isn't so much of a concern but I don't know if there'll be enough daylight for the ride back after. It says on the site the ride is 6 - 7:30 which should leave me enough light to get back I think.
> 
> Anyways, thanks both for the info and links. Looking forward to oyster rolls!


July is silly season here. Your ride pretty much tracks Rte. 28. It's * the* tourist attraction road of the Cape. There have to be 100 mini golf courses along it if there's one. :lol:

Seriously, it's two lanes the whole way, and you have cars turning left across traffic everywhere. Most of them will be tourists from just about every state in the Union and the eastern half of Canada. They'll be focused on the traffic and looking for a break to turn into the mini golf/aquarium/ice cream stand/clam shack/souvenir T-shirt store/etc and so on. I can think of safer places to ride in the late afternoon or early evening, on a Thursday in July.


----------



## eo1bart (May 13, 2008)

Don't plan on riding back to Orleans if you do the Thursday ride in Hyannis. Not enough daylight


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

eo1bart said:


> I'm a member of the Cape Cod Cycling club. In addition to the Thursday night ride, we also do a group ride on Sundays at 8:00am from the Dennis Senior Center (50-60 miles). We pass through Orleans at 9:00am and pick up some more riders at the Chocolate Sparrow coffee shop. That might work well for you. Check out our Facebook page for more info the week before you arrive.


Hey thanks for the heads-up on that! I may try and join that Sunday ride if it works out. I know how the traffic is so I will probably try to get my solo rides in crack of dawn and hopefully be done before the craziness begins - that or just ride a mountain bike in Nickerson!


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

eo1bart for your Sunday group ride do yo use the bike trail or some other route? Also what is the avg speed for the ride?

Thanks


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Had a great time riding out there. Got on the road/ccrt before 6am each morning and was back most days by nine except one day I went all the way to ptown for a coffee before returning to orleans. I definitely recommend getting it in early as the roads and ccrt become nutz by 10am. If I am ever back off-season I'll look for those group rides.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

C4 stops the Thursday night rides when there isn't enough daylight to finish them---probably by October, as it's dark by 7 PM then.

Heading out early was a good plan. It's a lot better riding on the Cape in the off-season. I pretty much am staying on the other side of the bridges for the duration. SE Mass has some great riding, too, and a lot less traveled roads this time of the year.


----------

